# Diarrhoea?? Week After Giving Birth??



## saskia (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi,

woke this morn to a litter tray with diarrhoea in it. Is it normal 1 week after to birth to have this.? Iv heard the placentas can upset their tummy, but thought this may have happened before now?? 
Thanks
xxx


----------



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

saskia said:


> Hi,
> 
> woke this morn to a litter tray with diarrhoea in it. Is it normal 1 week after to birth to have this.? Iv heard the placentas can upset their tummy, but thought this may have happened before now??
> Thanks
> xxx


I have noticed a couple of my girls have got lose stools a few days after having babies, but normaly they go back to normal after a day or so, you could give mum some pro kolin this should help them firm up, and is available online or from your vet and is reletivly cheaply priced and works very well as long as they do not have an infection or bug thats causeing the loose stools.

Have you recently changed mum on to kitten food to compensate for all the milk she is producing if so this could be the reason she has an upset tummy. I feed all of my girls while pregnant on hi grade kitten food and lots of fresh cooked fish and chicken.

Fingers crossed its nothing to worry about and she will be back to normal tomorrow!

Laura


----------



## saskia (Jun 5, 2009)

Thankyou for your reply. She has been fed on kittens food through last few weeks of pregnancy so that shouldnt really be having an effect. I will go to the vet and get what you have advised if the diarrhoea continues through the day. Hopefully like you said , it may just settle down by itself.

Many thanks.

xx


----------



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

saskia said:


> Thankyou for your reply. She has been fed on kittens food through last few weeks of pregnancy so that shouldnt really be having an effect. I will go to the vet and get what you have advised if the diarrhoea continues through the day. Hopefully like you said , it may just settle down by itself.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> xx


Your vet might want to take a sample just to be on the safe side, you should try and collect a fresh sample least then you can be sure its nothing un toward. Fingers crossed and your very welcome


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

We asked our vet about this a couple of weeks ago. They put it down to a combination of increased food consumption and cleaning of the kittens. 
Hope she's ok x


----------



## saskia (Jun 5, 2009)

bimbleweb said:


> We asked our vet about this a couple of weeks ago. They put it down to a combination of increased food consumption and cleaning of the kittens.
> Hope she's ok x


Thanks for that!! Hope thats what it is. She seems well in herself apart from that. Its not watery, more like a cow pat!!rrr: Hopefully it would have hardened up a bit by tomorrow!!

xx


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

It took a few days to 'firm up'. As long as she well in herself and is behaving normally I wouldn't worry about it x


----------



## saskia (Jun 5, 2009)

bimbleweb said:


> It took a few days to 'firm up'. As long as she well in herself and is behaving normally I wouldn't worry about it x


Thankyou, thats made me feel better!!

xxx


----------

